# 920404 sno tek by Ariens sold through box store



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

The good
1. For a small 136cc lct engine it really threw the snow
2. Easy to get into small spaces
3. 2 stage instead of one stage
4. Metal shoot
5. Lots of speeds to choose from
6. Light weight relatively speaking
7. Controls are easy to get to
8. Changing oil and maintenance are easy
9. Super easy to change out the engine to a 212cc harbor freight predator engine.
10. Electric start.

The Bad
1. The original 136cc lct engine never ran right even when it was brand new. It was brand new and it would surge until it would get into 24" of snow at which point the surging would stop. I would have to choke it to get it to idle. I live in Northern New York next to Canada and we get snow and cold Temps. I bought it just before a big snow storm and a poor running blower still beats shoveling any day. 

Side Note: I would look for a cheap non running one on Craigslist or the newspaper for $50 and replace it with a harbor freight predator 212cc engine for $99. For $150 and an hour worth of work replacing the engine, you'd have yourself a really good snowblower. There is a right up on this forum on how to do it. You give up the electric start but that's about it.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I read this three times to be fair.
Padraig? What did you like about that paragraph or so of writing? I'm curious what caught your mind as to take the time to go through the selection process and actually click "like"?
Was it the "right up" that got you?


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

136cc sounds like way too small of an engine for a 2-stage! My Cub Cadet is also 24" and has a 208cc engine, and there were some times in heavy snow I wished it had a little more power.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Kind of intrigued me, especially since everyone talks so highly about Ariens. Sounds like the original engine just needed the carb adjusted and/or cleaned. Judging by the reviews, the 136 engine was good enough. The original motor for my old Gilson was 4 hp B&S and worked well (until I ceased the motor.) The blower is a 20 inch 2 stage.


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

jtclays said:


> I read this three times to be fair.
> Padraig? What did you like about that paragraph or so of writing? I'm curious what caught your mind as to take the time to go through the selection process and actually click "like"?
> Was it the "right up" that got you?


I don't know why you are taking umbrage at me liking the OP but if you must know, I appreciated that he listed the pros and cons of the machine and offered a suggestion to improve the snowblower. 

As far as the writing style...I have learned that many people who participate in various forums are not always the best writers. Grammer and spelling are not always their best skills however I have found that with a little understanding and effort I may learn something. Frankly I like his style more then I do your condescending style.

Hopefully I have misunderstood your post,

Padraig


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought I was clear to question the post of a 136 cc machine struggling in 24" of snow, the poor writing style that you liked is personal and I wish you well with it. Kiss4Frog edited something I typed is beyond me. 
I wish you all well.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

It sounds like Ariens has upgraded the engine:



> *Sno-Tek 24*
> 
> *2 Stage Snow BLower*
> 
> Take advantage of remarkable power and performance at a great value with a Sno-Tek six-speed, two-stage snow thrower. The Sno-Tek 24 features steel serrated augers, a top-load aluminum gear case, a *208c*c Sno-Tek engine with 120V electric start, an all-steel dash panel, polymer chute with a remote chute deflector, and a 24-inch wide all-steel housing.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I hope the re-powering works out well.

I believe my single stage PathPro has the 136cc LCT engine. I can't imagine that powering a 24" two-stage machine. It works like a champ on my machine, but seems inadequate on a much larger machine.


----------

